# pensacola area bass ponds



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

i was just lookin to see if there were any places in the pensacola/perdido ares to get decent bass fishing without having to take a trip out to hurricane lake. i used google earth and saw a few lakes off of blue angel, but they all look like they're private. Any info would be awesome thanks!


----------



## Bucki (Dec 24, 2007)

You could always go to Lake Fredrick on NAS. Sometimes it's great fishin, sometimes it's slow. But its always fun.

, Zach :usaflag


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Long Pond @ Big Lagoon SRA. Watch for snakes! Red Shad Culprits used to work best. I thinkthey liked it cause it looked like the snakes. Watch out for that gator too!


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

You can fish all you want at the lake by Solutia, i've heard there are some big bass in there. I woulden't eat anything out of there, but you would have a good time catching them.


----------



## Ithaca37 (Nov 23, 2007)

I've seen that "Beware of Gators" sign at Big Lagoon all my life, but are there really gators in there?


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Last time I went to solutia lake, there was a gate and sign,"employees only". Yes there are gators at big lagoon lake, and they are aggressive because people feed them. All the ponds I used to fish are private now.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

does anyone know if wells pond is still open?? I know it's close to Jay, but I dont remember how exactly to get there......if someone could post the directions, or the number to the place that would be great.


----------



## TUBBLAWNS (Feb 18, 2008)

I believe it is still open. It is closer to allentown if I remember correctly. Went out there couple of years ago.


----------



## TUBBLAWNS (Feb 18, 2008)

Not to far from the allentown crossroads, just a little more northeast of the crossroads. You'll see a high fence game preserve which is owned by them.


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

Go fish at the pond by solutia if security approach you just tell them your brother or sister work there. The chances of them coming up to you are slim, just go around to the back side. I'm sure they will not walk all around the lake just to ask you if you work there. If they do, play dumb and tell them you didn't know.


----------



## KathyinFL (Jun 13, 2008)

the lake at solutia?? are yall talking about the one by the playground with the pier/gazebo? the last time I was there (couple yrs ago) you couldnt fish from the pier and there was no way to walk around the lake. Or is there another lake?


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Thats the lake there talking about. They use to run you off from there.


----------



## Birdog4 (Oct 22, 2015)

If you goto the guard shack and ask for them to open it they will.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Skeeter is right about soluita pond. Just walk down there and start fishing. If a guard approaches you all you have to say is a family member works there and they said it was ok to fish it, but I think they have made the pier non fishing. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dustin (Oct 3, 2012)

The lake right off of Chemstrand? That's before you even get into the park isn't it? I've never fished there but I don't think it's gated. That'd be a great place for me if they didn't run you off since it's about 3 miles from my house. 

I'd be interested in checking it out.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Dustin said:


> The lake right off of Chemstrand? That's before you even get into the park isn't it? I've never fished there but I don't think it's gated. That'd be a great place for me if they didn't run you off since it's about 3 miles from my house.
> 
> I'd be interested in checking it out.


It's on the left hand side where the gym and play ground is. Just park and walk through the playground down to the pond. You can't miss it.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Wells was sold about a year ago and I would "think" the ponds are closed. better call before you go there..... Steve's in Walnut hill would probably a similar option that Im sure is open


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

IS THIS VINCE????

I live next to a bass pond hahahaha lots of 1lbers


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Ithaca37 said:


> I've seen that "Beware of Gators" sign at Big Lagoon all my life, but are there really gators in there?


Yes...there's gators in there. I've even seen small ones in the brackish lake at the end of the steam that comes out at the tower.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Bucki said:


> You could always go to Lake Fredrick on NAS. Sometimes it's great fishin, sometimes it's slow. But its always fun.
> 
> , Zach :usaflag


Where about is this?


----------

